# My Nook is biting the dust



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

So I've started having some problems with my nook. At first, I thought it was MIUI's fault as an unstable rom as my nook would randomly reboot a lot. So I went to go restore a nandroid but never succeeded because recovery kept rebooting too. After playing around with it for a while, it became stable all of a sudden (no changes by me). Then again it became repeatedly unstable (again, no changes).

After a while, I figured out the deal. It had nothing to do with software and had to do with the physical device. If I flexed the screen one way, it would think I was pressing the power button (either repeatedly or holding it down). If I flexed it the other way, it would be stable. And we're talking less than the amount of flexing that you do by holding the nook by the corner with one hand while typing with the other.

So I've already unrooted, reverted to stock (it still does it) and I'm going to return it to for a replacement.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## wwalding (Sep 5, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> So I've started having some problems with my nook. At first, I thought it was MIUI's fault as an unstable rom as my nook would randomly reboot a lot. So I went to go restore a nandroid but never succeeded because recovery kept rebooting too. After playing around with it for a while, it became stable all of a sudden (no changes by me). Then again it became repeatedly unstable (again, no changes).
> 
> After a while, I figured out the deal. It had nothing to do with software and had to do with the physical device. If I flexed the screen one way, it would think I was pressing the power button (either repeatedly or holding it down). If I flexed it the other way, it would be stable. And we're talking less than the amount of flexing that you do by holding the nook by the corner with one hand while typing with the other.
> 
> ...


Yep I have same issue for months.. just been carefull with it..


----------

